# Winter fishing



## KalvinKlein (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi everyone. I'm really getting into fly fishing and want to know if any one walks the Clinton river in the winter. Like January or February when it's really cold? I don't want to wait till spring to really start . Also I have lighter wasdders, not the brown heavy ones. What do you guys wear under them to stay warm?

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Downriver Steel (Sep 15, 2005)

Grab yourself some under armor cold gear pants and maybe some fleece pants that are made specifically for wearing under your waders.

The only issue may be with the river eventually freezing up.


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

Downriver steel hit it right on the head. I've fish the winter months for years with my breathe-able waders. I wear Under Armor cold gear pants, fleece pants over them and good socks. The key here is layer with the correct clothing and have something that wicks sweat away from your skin.

As for the fishing... carry plenty of small nymphs and fish the slower sections of the river. The trout will focus on smaller food sources and not want to use too much energy to get to their food. Nymphing with an indicator or simple high stick nymphing works really well in the winter months.


----------



## KalvinKlein (Jun 20, 2008)

Thank you guys. I figured why not just start in the winter. That way maybe I'll get enough bps giftcards for Christmas I can get a nice steelhead/bass fly rod. I was thinking a 9ft 8wt would be perfect for steel head and bass. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Start now, while the weather is perfect for Steelheading. Why wait until real cold weather sets in?


----------

